# PvP Schmarotzer



## Sadukar (28. September 2008)

Heute abend hatte ich ständig leute die sich fürs BG angemeldet haben und dann nicht spielen !
Solche Typen belegen Plätze die auch spiel freudige benutzen könnten und werden dafür noch mit EXP und RP belohnt.
Glücklicher weise gehen sie leer aus wenn die eigene seite keinen Fuss auf den Boden bekommt.

Sollte hier ein ein Automatischer Kick bei inaktivität die leute aus dem BG werfen !

Was haltet ihr davon währe das sinnvoll ?


----------



## Shrukan (28. September 2008)

Solche Typen tun mir Leid, da sie weniger Ruf und XP kriegen ;D
geschieht denen Recht.

Kicken.. hm.. ja das muss dann wohl Mythic noch dran arbeiten, es entwickelt sich ja noch alles.


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Lol, hab mich schon gefragt, wann dieser Thread kommt. Ich geh kurz Popcorn holen, aber macht ruhig schon mal weiter^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (28. September 2008)

ja kicken,bannen,streicheln,kuscheln,füttern oder sonst irgentwas mit denen machen!

so und jetz legt los will was zu lachen haben -.-


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. September 2008)

Also ich benutze BG´s meist zur Küchenarbeit, da kann man schön nebenbei saubermachen und ruf/xp gibst auch noch


----------



## Frogo (28. September 2008)

ich habe heute im bg meine neue graka getestet, aber das nur 1-2 min, aber die leecher berven schon
@ te auf welchem server spielst du?


----------



## Havamal (28. September 2008)

für was spielen die überhaupt?Macht doch keinen Spass nur rum zu stehen!


----------



## Ebon (28. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Lol, hab mich schon gefragt, wann dieser Thread kommt. Ich geh kurz Popcorn holen, aber macht ruhig schon mal weiter^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bist noch gar net zurück ... wohl verlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo, gibt es die nicht überall? Mal abgesehen von den Leute, die auch noch Familie haben und der Sohnemann oder das Töchterlein gerade die Schmuckschatulle der Mama im Klo versenkt. Sachen passieren ...


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. September 2008)

jetzt wollte ich hier mal TROLLEN und keine macht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da lieber verhau ich die Stoffis^^...... stats nur rumzustehen


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Jo, gibt es die nicht überall? Mal abgesehen von den Leute, die auch noch Familie haben und der Sohnemann oder das Töchterlein gerade die Schmuckschatulle der Mama im Klo versenkt. Sachen passieren ...


Du meinst in etwa wie beim Sex in Marzahn`Da hat auch zufällig jeder zweite junge ne latexallergie oder das kondom ist geplatzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal im ernst: so viele zufälle kann es nicht geben . teilweise wunder ich mich echt wo der rest bleibt, aber ein blick auf die karte verräts -.- ein großteil steht noch immer am spawnplatz. zwar ist das leechen in WAR nicht ganz so ergiebig und effektiv wie in WoW. hält solche leute aber leider trotrzdem nicht ab es zu machen -.-


----------



## joekay (28. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich hier mal TROLLEN und keine macht mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... ein leecher geht wohl mit 1000 XP oder vielleicht etwas mehr aus dem Szenario (wenn es verloren wird). Wenn er 5 Mobs auf seinem Level umhaut, hat er das gleiche in kürzerer Zeit erreicht. Dummerweise schädigen solche Leute alle, sich selbst und die, die was tun. Die paar Rufpunkte, die er am Spawnpunkt abbekommt sind auch nicht so prall. Zumindest werden leecher in WAR in gewisser Weise fürs Nichtstun bestraft. Jedenfalls lassen sich die verlorenen Rufpunkte durch das verlorene Szenario in keiner weise wieder nachholen. Es gibt ja keine Marken.


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Bin mal nachm Sterben 15 Sekunden stehen geblieben, weil nen Kumpel 20 wurde und ich ihm kurz erklären wollte, wo er sein Mount bekommt. Da machts auf einmal xyz: "Reported!" Dann hab ich den Typ erstmal kräftig ausgelacht und er so "Lach nur... dein Acc ist schon so gut wie zu... werden sehen wer als letztes lacht... blablabla" Das ging dann letzten Endes ne halbs Stunde so.
Dass er auch die ganzen Zeit neben mir gestanden war, also "inaktiv", ist diesem LASER-Gehirn nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Soviel dazu, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen^^
Ach und mein Acc wurde natürlich nicht geschlossen, wär auch lächerlich gewesen. Der GM fand die Aktion noch sinnloser als ich.


----------



## Sadukar (28. September 2008)

auf gefallen ist es mir gestern abend im BG "Mourkain Tempel" (frag mich nicht wie man das schreibt) auf Caroburg.
Wenn man beim 3 dritten BG den selben Type am Startpunkt stehen sieht nervt das richtig. 
Besonders da die abstände zur Schlacht in diesem BG recht gering sind und er so auch noch kills von seinen Gruppen Mitgliedern gutgeschrieben bekommt.

Ich hoffe mal das hier zieht nicht noch mehr solcher leute an.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Wenn ich in BGs joine schaue ich, wer stehen bleibt. Steht derjenige immer noch da, wenn ich sterbe, gibts einen Report.
Wenn man auf "Ja, ich will" klicken kann, kann man auch spielen. Wer den BG Join automatisiert, gehört bestraft.


----------



## Gorgamir (28. September 2008)

Och du ab level 21 freust du dich über die Leecher, da ohne sie nichtmal ein BG aufgeht.

Was solls, ich reg mich darüber nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir macht das Spiel spaß


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Bei uns geht es auch ohne Leecher. Das ist einfach eine Plage.
Bei uns auf dem Server hält es sich aber bisher in Grenzen.


----------



## Skullzigg (28. September 2008)

Sadukar schrieb:


> Heute abend hatte ich ständig leute die sich fürs BG angemeldet haben und dann nicht spielen !
> Solche Typen belegen Plätze die auch spiel freudige benutzen könnten und werden dafür noch mit EXP und RP belohnt.
> Glücklicher weise gehen sie leer aus wenn die eigene seite keinen Fuss auf den Boden bekommt.
> 
> ...



jo das wäre sehr sinnvol weil ich sehe immer welche bei mir die am spawn afk sind oder leachen :/


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Also ich benutze BG´s meist zur Küchenarbeit, da kann man schön nebenbei saubermachen und ruf/xp gibst auch noch


jap!

so witzig wie hier einige argumentieren dass es ja kaum ruf und xp gibt, und dass der "verlorene" ruf nie wieder reingeholt wird da es keine marken gibt. es ist angeblich auf wesentlich schlechter zu leechen als in wow.

manman. da wird keine sekunde nachgedacht.. erstmal die abwehrhaltung angenommen und irgendwas gesagt dass es ja garnicht so schlimm sei, oder dass es bei wow noch viel schlimmer ist. dann ist man erstmal in sicherheit. bloß nix an WAR rankommen lassen.

wenn ich hier im forum lesen/schreibe, melde ich mich vorher fürs scenario an, joine und bleib stehen.
nichts in der welt kann verhindern dass ich fürs abschließen des scenarios keine xp/ruf/questerfüllung bekomme. afk spielt keine rolle, nicht-teilnahme am kampf ist auch egal.
ganz egal wie wenig ruf/xp es ist, es ist mehr als nichts und bald werden auch die ersten powerlevel-services das nutzen und hunderte chars ohne was zu tun auf level 40 bringen.

wieder ein punkt, bei dem WAR einfach versagt hat und das, obwohl WoW die fehler vorgemacht hat UND deren lösung gleich mitgeliefert hat. irgendwie hat WAR aber ab 2005 aufgehört sich gute dinge von WoW abzuschauen.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Total versagt, weil es noch keine Kick Funktion gibt. Wir werden alle sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> jap!
> 
> so witzig wie hier einige argumentieren dass es ja kaum ruf und xp gibt, und dass der "verlorene" ruf nie wieder reingeholt wird da es keine marken gibt. es ist angeblich auf wesentlich schlechter zu leechen als in wow.


ich nehm mal an du beziehst dich dabei auf 





> zwar ist das leechen in WAR nicht ganz so ergiebig und effektiv wie in WoW. hält solche leute aber leider trotrzdem nicht ab es zu machen -.-


wie du siehst habe ich im gleichen atemzug gesagt das es trotzdem schlecht so ist, aber man benutzt ja nur das was man brauch nee?


> manman. da wird keine sekunde nachgedacht.. erstmal die abwehrhaltung angenommen und irgendwas gesagt dass es ja garnicht so schlimm sei, oder dass es bei wow noch viel schlimmer ist. dann ist man erstmal in sicherheit. bloß nix an WAR rankommen lassen.


also ich seh hier genug kritische stimmen die sich äußern



> wenn ich hier im forum lesen/schreibe, melde ich mich vorher fürs scenario an, joine und bleib stehen.
> nichts in der welt kann verhindern dass ich fürs abschließen des scenarios keine xp/ruf/questerfüllung bekomme. afk spielt keine rolle, nicht-teilnahme am kampf ist auch egal.
> ganz egal wie wenig ruf/xp es ist, es ist mehr als nichts und bald werden auch die ersten powerlevel-services das nutzen und hunderte chars ohne was zu tun auf level 40 bringen.


ja nee is klar, in der zeit wo dir der powerlvlservice mit dieser methode einen auf lvl 40 bringt, mach ich dir 2 mit normalen spielen .


> wieder ein punkt, bei dem WAR einfach versagt hat und das, obwohl WoW die fehler vorgemacht hat UND deren lösung gleich mitgeliefert hat. irgendwie hat WAR aber ab 2005 aufgehört sich gute dinge von WoW abzuschauen.


was motiviert dich eigentlich die ganze zeit gegen WAR zu flamen und WoW um jeden preis in den siebten himmel zu loben? wenn dir WoW soviel besser gefällt versteh ich nicht warum du WAR zockst? oder tust du es etwa garnicht und erzählst einfach mal mist?


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

> > zwar ist das leechen in WAR nicht ganz so ergiebig und effektiv wie in WoW. hält solche leute aber leider trotrzdem nicht ab es zu machen -.-
> 
> 
> 
> wie du siehst habe ich im gleichen atemzug gesagt das es trotzdem schlecht so ist, aber man benutzt ja nur das was man brauch nee?



und wie du siehst, hab ich nur gesagt, dass du behauptest es sein nicht so effektiv, obwohl es wesentlich effektiver ist.
in WoW gibts keine XP und wenn man nicht aufpasst ist man ratz fatz aus dem BG geflogen und kann 15min nicht mehr joinen. 



> ja nee is klar, in der zeit wo dir der powerlvlservice mit dieser methode einen auf lvl 40 bringt, mach ich dir 2 mit normalen spielen .



ja du machst 2, während der powerlevelservice mit einem chinesen gleichzeitig 100 chars auf 40 bringt. /golfclap




> was motiviert dich eigentlich die ganze zeit gegen WAR zu flamen und WoW um jeden preis in den siebten himmel zu loben?


ich flame nicht war, sondern ich flame die bescheuerten fanboys die einfach die PR-parolen von barnett nachbeten ohne das mal kritisch zu betrachen.
der rest ist kritik an WAR. da die feinen herren von mythic ja kein eigenes forum haben, muss man ihnen ja sonst irgendwo auf die nase hauen damit sie sehen was sie wo vergeigt haben.

einige scheinen noch nicht begriffen zu haben, dass das aufzeigen und beweinen von schwachstellen bei WAR keine "deine mutter" sprüche sind, sondern letztendlich den spielern zugute kommt.

du magst sagen, dass das mit dem leechen alles garnicht so schlimm ist und dass man schon klar kommt, aber insgeheim hättest du es doch gerne so wie in WoW. nur darf man das natürlich nicht sagen als WAR spieler.

leider gibt es, wenn alle immer nur ja und amen schreien keinen grund für mythic was zu ändern.

der wahre war-fan kritisiert scharf, nur der dämliche fanboy lobt alles in den himmel.


----------



## Tannenbernie (28. September 2008)

Ne stimmt schon, was Ghaash sagt.

Andere Spiele wie WoW haben solche Probleme ja eindeutig aufgezeigt, und da haette man auch mit minimalem Aufwand ne Loesung fuer uebernehmen koennen - da hat WAR dick gepazt, brauch man auch nicht schoen reden.

Besonders schlimmer Patzer deshalb, weil WAR sich ja auch PvP konzentriert...bei einem Spiel wie WoW kann man ja noch sagen "Was solls, mir Wurst", is ja eh nen PvE game. Aber WAR hat genau eine Sache die Spass macht, das is PvP. Wenn der Spass dann so leicht duch AFK-Bots kaputt gemacht wird, is das schon sehr daemlich von Mythic. Das Problem is Jahre alt, genauso wie moegliche Loesungen. 

Im uebrigen kann man so tatsaechlich fix lvln, einige Freunde von mir arbeiten am Computer und ham das mal ausprobiert. Einfach nebenher einen Char rumstehen haben, mit dem man die BGs betritt, ansonsten normal arbeiten, den Char als nichts tuend stehenlassen. Am Ende des Tages war der lvl 6 und hatte auch den entsprechenden Rufrang. Sollte easy sein, so dutzende Chars zu powerlevelln und dann zu verkaufen, was ich nicht so gerne bei WAR sehen wuerde....


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

sicherlich ist das SZ schmarotzen scheiße, aber deswegen ist das PvP/RvR-prinzip nicht schlecht. das würde bedeuten das auch die open RvR schlachten schlecht sind, aber versuch da mal zu leechen. und wie mein vorposter ja schon aufzeigte brauchten die characktere nen tag um mit SZ's auf lvl 6 zu kommen. das sind bei normalen spielen grad mal ein paar(meinetwegen auch Paar) stunden bis lvl 6 und ich hab in dieser Zeit auch deutlich mehr erreicht.


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. September 2008)

Sadukar schrieb:


> Heute abend hatte ich ständig leute die sich fürs BG angemeldet




Es heißt szenario


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Es heißt szenario



Und ein Szenario ist ein Schlachtfeld. Ich bleib auch bei BG. Wer damit nicht klar kommt darf gerne weinen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmara (28. September 2008)

Ich leeche auch ab und zu, z.B. wenn ich gerade duschen gehe oder mir was zu essen mache etc, wenn ich dann sehe , dass das Szenario auf geht, dann geh ich rein und nimm die 5-7k exp mit ,die man dort bekommt. Die Regel ist es nicht, aber zum Teil steh ich auch manchmal nur hinten und mach gar nichts, allerdings aus einem einfachen Grund: Im Steintroll tempelbla verkacken es die Destros immer! Die zergen lieber als die Flagge zu holen und die Ziele zu machen. Also ist es mir zu blöd da vorne rum zu zergen und die Leute zu heilen. Da bleib ich lieber hinten und hoffe das das nächste Szenario besser wird. :>


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

> und wie mein vorposter ja schon aufzeigte brauchten die characktere nen tag um mit SZ's auf lvl 6 zu kommen. das sind bei normalen spielen grad mal ein paar(meinetwegen auch Paar) stunden bis lvl 6 und ich hab in dieser Zeit auch deutlich mehr erreicht.



es geht nicht darum als privatspieler ohne kommerziellen hintergedanken durch das leechen schneller zu leveln als durch eigenes spielen. es geht darum die zeit, die man sowieso nicht spielen kann, für free xp und renown zu nutzen.

und solang es keinen mechanismus dagegen gibt, wird es gemacht. dabei geht es auch aus design gründen garnicht um die leecher, sondern darum, dass es den anderen spielern den spaß verdirbt.

spannen wir also den bogen:

die unfähigkeit von WAR, bereits erfahrenes aus WoW sowie dessen lösung zu importieren, führt indirekt dazu, dass viele spieler in szenarios weniger spaß haben als sie eigentlich sollten.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Ein Armutszeugnis...


----------



## Centralinho (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> spannen wir also den bogen:
> 
> die unfähigkeit von WAR, bereits erfahrenes aus WoW sowie dessen lösung zu importieren, führt indirekt dazu, dass viele spieler in szenarios weniger spaß haben als sie eigentlich sollten.



Ja, sehr schön gesagt. Ich sehe das auch als Problem, hoffe aber, dass Mythic da etwas dran dreht. 

Denkt dran, das Spiel ist noch jung. Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich, dass die WAR - Macher eine nicht so krasse Antihaltung gegen WoW haben, wie manche hier im Forum. Warum sollte man die "guten" Sachen nicht übernehmen? Dem Spielspaß jedes einzelnen würde es sehr helfen....


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schön gesagt. Ich sehe das auch als Problem, hoffe aber, dass Mythic da etwas dran dreht.
> 
> Denkt dran, das Spiel ist noch jung. Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich, dass die WAR - Macher eine nicht so krasse Antihaltung gegen WoW haben, wie manche hier im Forum. Warum sollte man die "guten" Sachen nicht übernehmen? Dem Spielspaß jedes einzelnen würde es sehr helfen....


ich bin dafür das man gute sachen übernehmen soll, aber wow als das non plus ultra in allen dingen hervorzuheben (wie es der liebe Ghaash des öfteren versucht) und man das gefälligst zu übernehmen habe (damit dann geweint wird weil es ja alles "geklaut" ist) finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## Hey-Ray (28. September 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schön gesagt. Ich sehe das auch als Problem, hoffe aber, dass Mythic da etwas dran dreht.
> 
> Denkt dran, das Spiel ist noch jung. Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich, dass die WAR - Macher eine nicht so krasse Antihaltung gegen WoW haben, wie manche hier im Forum. Warum sollte man die "guten" Sachen nicht übernehmen? Dem Spielspaß jedes einzelnen würde es sehr helfen....


Doch haben sie, nach aussen hin auf jeden Fall, dinge wie "Unsere Entwickler sollten nicht WoW spielen, das macht sie nur schlechter", sind schon gefallen. Das ist nur eine sache von mehreren die mir grade eingefallen ist.


----------



## Centralinho (28. September 2008)

Ja, gut, der Ton von Ghaash ist manchmal ein wenig aggro, ändert aber nichts an der Tasache, dass er den Finger in die Wunde legt.

Nur durch sachliche Kritik wird das Spiel besser und wir WAR- Zocker zufriedener. Deshalb bin ich für einen "produktiven" Umgang mit WOW. 

Und das solche Äußerungen kommen, die Du zitiert hast, Hey- Ray, ist ja aus PR- Gründen schon nachvollziehbar. Man (Mythic) möchte sich abgrenzen. Sie sind aber, denke ich, in der Lage, Potential für sich aus WoW zu schlagen, indem man den RvR- Part viel interessanter macht und gute Dinge aus WoW einfach übernimmt.

Und wir kriegen dann ein superspaßiges- RvR- Roxxor - Game!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Sadukar schrieb:


> Heute abend hatte ich ständig leute die sich fürs BG angemeldet haben und dann nicht spielen !
> Solche Typen belegen Plätze die auch spiel freudige benutzen könnten und werden dafür noch mit EXP und RP belohnt.
> Glücklicher weise gehen sie leer aus wenn die eigene seite keinen Fuss auf den Boden bekommt.
> 
> ...


wie in wow halt


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

> aber wow als das non plus ultra in allen dingen hervorzuheben (wie es der liebe Ghaash des öfteren versucht) und man das gefälligst zu übernehmen habe [...] finde ich nicht gut.



bitte differenzieren zwischen: "wow ist unübertreffbar" und "war ist in diesem speziellen punkt verglichen mit WoW einfach schlechter (und das wirklich unnötiger weise, da man wows system leicht hätte kopieren können)"

und die szenarien sind verglichen mit BGs in ihrer gesamtheit einfach schlechter designt OBWOHL bekannt war, dass leute gerne leechen.


diese ganz lod rasselbande geht mir auf den geist. ich schau schon garnicht mehr auf den namen des posters. jeder mit dem gildenbanner in der sig quatscht den gleichen mist.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> und die szenarien sind verglichen mit BGs in ihrer gesamtheit einfach schlechter designt OBWOHL bekannt war, dass leute gerne leechen.


Nur weil es die Möglichkeit des leechens gibt, sind die Szenarien doch nicht schlecht. Du übertreibst einfach...


> diese ganz lod rasselbande geht mir auf den geist. ich schau schon garnicht mehr auf den namen des posters. jeder mit dem gildenbanner in der sig quatscht den gleichen mist.


Och, wieder jemand der LoD flamed. Warum eigentlich? Kommst du mit unserer Meinung zum Spiel nicht klar?
Aber schön, dass man uns kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centralinho (28. September 2008)

Bitte diesen Thread nicht in flamerei ausarten lassen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ghaash, was meinst Du mit: ..."in ihrer Gesamtheit einfach schlechter designed"?


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Wenn jemandem WoW besser gefällt, solle er doch aunfach WAR an den Nagel hängen und sich an den langweiligen WoW-BGs erfreuen. "Juhuu, zum 600. mal die gleichen 4 langweiligen BGs, die so viel Abwechslung bieten wie Schäfchen zu zählen. Zum Glück gibts da auch keine Leecher, weil das Kick-System ja so perfekt ist, dass sogar die kickt, die mal eben kurz an die Tür müssen und dann ewig nicht mehr ins BG lässt. Auserdem ist das Ballancing ja so viel besser, da macht mir mit meinem eBay-Char niemand so schnell was vor. Also ich find WAR dagegen einfach nur low!"


----------



## Geige (28. September 2008)

ich find die szenarios sind super designet!

und zu dem imba LoD flamer bist doch nur neidisch weil die gilde hier
im forum doch recht bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja offtopic:bin gerade lvl 12 geworden welches szenario ist im t2 am beliebtesten?


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ach ja offtopic:bin gerade lvl 12 geworden welches szenario ist im t2 am beliebtesten?


Mourkain Tempel. Müsste Greenskin sein.


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ach ja offtopic:bin gerade lvl 12 geworden welches szenario ist im t2 am beliebtesten?



Kann man unmöglich sagen. Ich hab am liebsten Tempel gespielt, weil wie zergen geht, kappiert selbst der Blödeste. Random CTF z.B. kannst dagegen komplett vergessen, peilen die Leute einfach nicht^^


----------



## Geige (28. September 2008)

ah danke werd dann gleichmal zu den dwarfs gehn und mich anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ctf beim imperium kannste wirklich vergessen!


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Kann man unmöglich sagen. Ich hab am liebsten Tempel gespielt, weil wie zergen geht, kappiert selbst der Blödeste. Random CTF z.B. kannst dagegen komplett vergessen, peilen die Leute einfach nicht^^


versteh ich immer garnicht. im ladebildschirm wird jedes sz erklärt, aber das liest wohl keiner-.- mir persönlich gefällt die steintrollkreuzung am besten aber das öffnet sich leider nicht so oft wie tempel.
btw: auch im tempel muss man nicht einfach nur drauf loskloppen. denn ohne artefakt rast bei einem gleich guten gegner selbiger zu schnell mit den punkten davon.(irgendwie bin ich auch immer der einzige der das artefakt holen will.)


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> versteh ich immer garnicht. im ladebildschirm wird jedes sz erklärt, aber das liest wohl keiner-.- mir persönlich gefällt die steintrollkreuzung am besten aber das öffnet sich leider nicht so oft wie tempel.
> btw: auch im tempel muss man nicht einfach nur drauf loskloppen. denn ohne artefakt rast bei einem gleich guten gegner selbiger zu schnell mit den punkten davon.(irgendwie bin ich auch immer der einzige der das artefakt holen will.)



Tempel hab ich auch schon oft genug ohne Artefakt gewonnen. Ist zwar besser das Teil zu haben aber absolut kein must have. 

Edir: Zerstörung kann irgendwie besser zergen. Ist natürlich rein subjektiv aber mir kommts so vor. Und mehr brauchts einfach nicht im Tempel.


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

deswegen meinte ich auch bei gleich guten gegnern , die sich halt bei den kills nix nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da rast dann halt der mit artefakt schnell davon.
wenn man ohne artefakt gewinnt, lag das meistens daran das bei gegner die heilleistung nicht stimmt (zummindest meistens). liegt dann wohl oft daran das heiler unbedingt schaden machen wollen, aber das pendelt sich hoffentlich nochmal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (28. September 2008)

Ich hasse Leecher, aber da gibt es ne einfache Lösung: 
Im Gegensatz zu WoW sind bei WAR die Szenarien nicht Server-übergreifend. D.H. Wenn sich nur genug Leute aufregen & diese Schmarotzer auf Ignore setzen, steht diese Person bald alleine da & dann kann er leechen wie er will, es nützt ihn einen feuchten Scheiss wenn keiner mit ihm spielen will!!!


----------



## Olynth (28. September 2008)

kommt sicher noch alles lasst den entwicklern zeit und meldet ihnen solche Ausnutzungen

mfg


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> deswegen meinte ich auch bei gleich guten gegnern , die sich halt bei den kills nix nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an. Meistens wird ja in der Mitte beim Tempel gezergt. Ich renn dann mit meinem Ork einfach durch zu den Healern, die meistens auch immer schön beisammen stehen und schups die den Hügel runter. Schon haste 15 Sekunden um den Rest zu killen, geht raz faz. Oder ich schups vorne 3-4 in meine Gruppe ausser Healrange. Die haben auch keine Überlebenschance. So richtig den schwarzen Peter kann man also niemand zuschieben. Klar kann man sich blöd dranstellen aber niemand wird wohl ernsthaft von sich behaupten, er hätte nie was verbockt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

albatou ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei^^
das man einfach mal nicht heilen kann aufgrund verschiedenster sachen ist klar, aber mit der statistik am ende kann ich dir genau sagen ob ein heiler auch wirklich geheilt hat oder die ganze zeit selbst nur schaden gemacht hat
letztens erst nen zeloten gehabt, der in der statistik fast doppelt soviel schaden gemacht hat wie er geheilt hat, das es dann bei beiden (schaden und heilung) nicht besonders viel liegt dann auf der hand.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2008)

Die verarschen sich doch nur selbst, wenn sie im Szenario nur rumstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt ja nicht mal ne Losermarke oder sowas wie damals in WoW.


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> Ghaash, was meinst Du mit: ..."in ihrer Gesamtheit einfach schlechter designed"?



mit design meine ich, entgegen der auffassung vieler höhlenbewohner hier, NICHT die schönen pflänzchen und steinchen und wie lang die laufwegen von spawn zum clashpoint sind, SONDERN die gestaltung der zugrundeliegenden und ans tageslicht tretenden spielmechaniken.


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

da kommst du als lowie noch nicht hin. das portal lässt dich dann nicht durch. für t3 z.b. muss man min. lvl 18 sein
edit:@ghaash ich bin mir fast sicher das er konkrete beispiele haben wollte. was außer der leecher aspekt ist denn deiner meinung nach schlecht designed?


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> mit design meine ich, entgegen der auffassung vieler höhlenbewohner hier, NICHT die schönen pflänzchen und steinchen und wie lang die laufwegen von spawn zum clashpoint sind, SONDERN die gestaltung der zugrundeliegenden und ans tageslicht tretenden spielmechaniken.


Gut, dass ich nicht Pflänzchen und Steinchen meinte, puh... Hab ja fast gemeint du meinst mit dem billigen Flame uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uner (28. September 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren wo ihr spielt ? also ich habe bisher kaum dieser Leecher gesehen...alle 10 Szenarien evtl mal einen....
Und der hätte ja durchaus mal kurzfristig von seinem Pc weg müssen....


----------



## Albatou (28. September 2008)

Uner schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wo ihr spielt ? also ich habe bisher kaum dieser Leecher gesehen...alle 10 Szenarien evtl mal einen....



Jo, mir kommt das alles hier auch ne ganze Eckt übertrieben vor. Spiel auf Bolgasgrad und mir ist bisher auch nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Geige (28. September 2008)

auf garlauch und ich hab noch nie jem leechen sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> bitte differenzieren zwischen: "wow ist unübertreffbar" und "war ist in diesem speziellen punkt verglichen mit WoW einfach schlechter (und das wirklich unnötiger weise, da man wows system leicht hätte kopieren können)"
> 
> und die szenarien sind verglichen mit BGs in ihrer gesamtheit einfach schlechter designt OBWOHL bekannt war, dass leute gerne leechen.
> 
> diese ganz lod rasselbande geht mir auf den geist. ich schau schon garnicht mehr auf den namen des posters. jeder mit dem gildenbanner in der sig quatscht den gleichen mist.



Mal so gefragt...meinst du das eigentlich ernst was du da schreibst?
Das WoW BG System kopieren, im Hinblick auf Mechaniken die Leecher ausnutzen können...ok, überlegen wir mal:

Jeder Spieler in einem WoW BG bekommt die Fortschrittsehre, unabhängig davon was er in dem BG macht. Jeder Spieler in einem WoW BG bekommt die Win/Loss - Marke, unabhängig davon was er macht. Die "Fortschrittsehere" (Das ist, falls du es nicht wissen solltest, zb. der Ehrenbonus, den du erhältst, wenn deine Seite gewisse Punktzahlen in AB überschreitet, bzw. den du erhältst wenn Türme/Bunker/Balinda etc. in AV zerstört werden) macht den grössten Teil er Honor aus...die direkten Kills bringen unwesentlich wenig.
Überhaupt bringen nur Kills direkte Zusatzehre, beziehungsweise, dass man in der Nähe ist, wenn ein Kill gemacht wird. Heal, Damage, Tankverhalten bringen rein gar nichts (Ausser Zahlen in der Statistik)

Wie sieht es in WAR aus? Der Hauptteil der erlangten XP und Renown richtet sich nach deinen Leistungen im BG...wenn ich einem im Kampf verletzten Spieler einen Heal reindrücke, sehe ich sofort die Renownpunkte über meinem Avatar ticken (Was saugeil aussieht, wenn man einen Groupheal auslöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Dasselbe passiert, wenn Gegnerische Spieler umkippen, und ich die beteiligten Heale.
Mein gesamter Heal/Damage/Tankleistung (Genommener Schaden) Trägt dazu noch zu einem XP Pool bei, der nach dem BG ausgeschüttet wird. Leecher erkennt man sofort: Sie steigen mit extrem niedrigen XP und Renown Werten aus...weit weniger, als sie in derselben Zeit mit Sologrinden erreicht hätten. Somit, sobald die ganzen WoW Leechkinder (Und ja, ich habe das Recht das zu sagen, denn dieses Verhalten nahm in den WoW BGs seinen Anfang) weitergezogen sind, wenn sie das merken, löst sich das Problem von selbst.

Davon abgesehn, haben die Szenarien einige der kinderkrankheiten der WoW BGs nicht mehr: 
-Sie sind grundsätzlich Zeitbeschränkt...damit von vorhersagbarer Dauer ... ich sage nur, 1,5 Stunden Warsong mit jeweils volldeffenden Gruppen. Wurde durch das +dmg System des Carriers etwas besser, ist aber immer noch der Usus.

- Sie sind Abwechslungsreicher (Mehr Spielarten)

- Das Anmeldesystem ist nicht Ortsgebunden, damit unterstützt das SzenarienPvP das Leveln, anstatt es zu behindern

- Anmelden ist nur als 6erGruppe, nicht als Warband möglich. Somit sind auch Stammgruppen von Randoms beeinflusst, chancenloses abfarmen durch Volle Stammgruppen wird verhindert.



Somit dind die Szenarien sogar verdammt GUT designt, da Schwächen die in WoW zutage traten von vornherein verhindert wurden.

Btw. DEINE Kommentare gehen sicherlich sehr viel mehr Leuten auf den Geist, als die durchwegs sinnvollen posts von Lari und stereo.


----------



## jooxerl (28. September 2008)

Nach Start des BG´s 3min afk gleich Kick ... Versteh auch nicht wieso das so lange bei WoW gedauert hat^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> mit design meine ich, entgegen der auffassung vieler höhlenbewohner hier, NICHT die schönen pflänzchen und steinchen und wie lang die laufwegen von spawn zum clashpoint sind, SONDERN die gestaltung der zugrundeliegenden und ans tageslicht tretenden spielmechaniken.



Also ich finde Kritik gut, weil sie (wenn sie konstruktiv ist) hilft ein Spiel zu verbessern.

ABER

Der Ton macht die Musik. Niemand hat etwas gegen eine konstruktive Kritik, aber wenn ich deine Post so lese klingen sie für mich eher wie ein ganz billiger Flame...


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (28. September 2008)

ich hasse leecher -.-


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich in BGs joine schaue ich, wer stehen bleibt. Steht derjenige immer noch da, wenn ich sterbe, gibts einen Report.
> Wenn man auf "Ja, ich will" klicken kann, kann man auch spielen. 2. Wer den BG Join automatisiert, gehört bestraft.



Namaste

zu 1. Wenn bei mit das Telefon klingelt, leave ich nicht erst.

zu 2. stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. September 2008)

Zu 1: Wenn mein Telefon immer zum BG Invite kliingelt, telefoniere ich eindeutig zuviel, oder denke ernsthaft über Verschiebungen im Zufallsgefüge der Quantenmechanik nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu2: Ich ebenfalls


----------



## Pymonte (28. September 2008)

naja, meistens treten die Leecher bei uns auf, wenn der Gegner (in meinem Fall Ordnung) mal die Überhand hat. Stehts beim TalabecDamm 200:0XX dann stehen min 2 bis maximal 4 Leute immer am Spawn. Aufgegeben. Wenn man dann im /sc schreibt, was das soll, müssen alle telefonieren usw. Auf die Aufforderung hin, das Szenario zu verlassen, wenn man nicht mehr spielen will und lieber aufgibt (btw ist so ein Verhältnis locker noch rum zureißen), kommt meist nichts mehr. Schade eigentlich. Ich sehs ja ein, das es keinen Spass macht zu verlieren, andererseits kann man dennoch weiterkämpfen. Bringt mehr RP, XP und Spass als dämlich rumzustehen.

Sicherlich, die 'Blödheit' der SzenarioGruppe kommt einem manchmal echt gewaltig vor (wenn z.B. irgendwelche Leute alleine mit den Objektives losrennen bzw die Gruppe sich hinten nicht bewegt, obwohl der Weg oben fast frei ist, weil sie lieber die Nachzügler abfangen möchte...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andererseits denken das andere vermutlich über einen selber auch. Aber dennoch kein Grund gleich die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen. Wenn man dennoch keinen Bock hat, dann verlässt man auch das Szenario. 

Btw. RP Stop ala WoW AFK Meldung ist sinnlos, die Leecher bleiben dennoch im Szenario und stauben die ersten Minuten dennoch ab. Und nicht jeder der steht, will wirklich leechen. Manchaml passiert es eben wirklich, das etwas dazwischen kommt. Die Streitereien wie in WoW, wo jeder jeden bezichtigt hat und allgemein sofort Feindschaft unter Verbündeten herrschte möchte ich nicht in WAR. Dann lieber nen Inaktivitätsmarker von 1-2min maximal. Ist die Zeit überschritten ohne echte Aktion des Spielers (Bots zählen nicht, denn die sind von vorneherein verboten und sollten gemeldet werden), gibts automatisch keine XP und RP mehr, die restliche Gruppe dafür einen kleinen Player Buff (oder nen NPC^^). Um das auszugleichen. Wenn der andere SPieler wieder aktiv wird, dann wird alles zurückgesetzt. Spielt er 5min (also 1/3 des Szenarios) nicht mit, wird er automatisch gekickt um Platz zu machen. Das wär ne gute Alternative. Ohne Anschwärzen usw. Denn die Feinschaft im Szenario bleibt auch im Spiel bestehen, da man sich doch sehr oft in WAR wieder sieht, im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo ja viele Spieler nicht vom gleichen Realm kommen.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. September 2008)

Abgesehn davon ist das allles sowieso Banane. Im T4 sind die Szenarien nur noch wichtig , um das Leveln der letzten 9-10 Stufen zu unterstützen...im Open RvR fällt der Renowngewinn viel höher aus, und zum Unlock der Cityraids ist die Kontrolle im Open RvR erforderlich...ergo wird Szenarioplay dort unwichtig.

Und wie im OpenRvR jemand Leechen will ... naja, Groupkick und so weiter *g*


----------



## arakhir (28. September 2008)

./sign an den geschätzten vorposter. denkt daran, dass RvR nicht auf SCs basiert. open rvr ftw ;DD und das ist kein WAR in den himmel gehebe, open pvp, wobei sich das nur auf zergen beschränkt hat, war in pre bc zeiten das schönste in wow.


----------



## Lari (28. September 2008)

Ohne Szenarien erringt man im T4 keine Gebietskontrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ganz unwichtig sind sie nicht.


----------



## Centralinho (28. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mal so gefragt...meinst du das eigentlich ernst was du da schreibst?
> Das WoW BG System kopieren, im Hinblick auf Mechaniken die Leecher ausnutzen können...ok, überlegen wir mal:



Sehr schön begründet, Sorzzara!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt würde ich mir von Ghaash wünschen, dass er die Spielemechaniken beschreibt, die er meint. Weil auch sein post auf meine Frage nur ergeben hat, dass er nicht die Grafik meint.....


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

Centralinho schrieb:


> Sehr schön begründet, Sorzzara!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ziemlichen blödsinn hat der gute sorzzara da von sich gegeben.

lassen wir mal die Xp ausser acht und widmen uns dem "endgame" in dem es den leuten um renown geht.
wie kriegt man in WAR mehr renown? indem man in einem szenario die objectives verfolgt (punkte machen/flaggen/etc) oder sinnlos rumzergt?
richtig, sinnlos rumzergen bringt dem team mehr renown als sich um das gewinnen des scenarios zu kümmern.


lest einfach mal das und macht euch gedanken wo das hinführt und ob es ein tolles faires system ist.




> Basically the deal is that healing is one of the best ways to get renown at the moment, if not the best. But when you are in a scenario you auto join the scenario warband, and when you are in a warband you share all xp and renown gains with the rest. Next time you join a scenario try opening the scenario warband menu and leaving the party going as a solo player. All that juicy healing renown is now yours, and yours alone. The best part is that you do not even have to live without the warband ui since you can still see the other parties without being in them. This allows you to heal just as if you were in a party, with the only exception being group heals and buffs. The first time I tried this my renown gain increased by a factor four compared to the previous attempt. Just remember to cast a few instant damage spells every now and then to get in on the kills for the kill player quests.
> 
> As a runepriest I cast a rune of restoration heal on a low hp player for 500hp heal and got 55 renown from that alone when I was solo. Rezzing is also a good tactic since this brings up a player in the need of some very big heals which again gives you good renown. Now is it good that healer will want to go solo I don’t really think so, but until Mythic changes any of this, if they ever do, this at least is a good way to get started on farming those 80 renown ranks.
> 
> A special thanks goes out to Whistler on Karak Eight Peaks for telling me I should try going solo healing in a scenario and check renown gain.



auch toll für tanks die bei killingblows den nachteil haben



> It works like this: if there are 5 players in the group and the whole group attacks another player but then one player from the group deals the killing blow, the group will get 50% of the victory points and the player who dealt the killing damage will get the other 50%.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ziemlichen blödsinn hat der gute sorzzara da von sich gegeben.
> 
> lassen wir mal die Xp ausser acht und widmen uns dem "endgame" in dem es den leuten um renown geht.
> wie kriegt man in WAR mehr renown? indem man in einem szenario die objectives verfolgt (punkte machen/flaggen/etc) oder sinnlos rumzergt?
> ...


BingBingBing....

dumm nur das du der annahme bist das Szenarios im Endgame mehr punkte bringen würden als OpenPvP, was leider so nicht stimmt, das Endgame ist Open PvP mit Szenarios als Lückefüller wenn sich die Ordnung mal wieder nicht aus der Hauptstadt raustraut, den Hauptteil der Punkte kann man schon ab T3 mit Open PvP bekommen wenn sich denn genügen Leute dafür finden würden, wenn ich mir ansehe mit was ich für Rewnon im Szenario rausgehe und was ich bekomme wenn ich im Open PvP ein PvP Objektiv im T3 einnehme zeigt ganz deutlich das diejenigen die lvl 40 werden und in die BGs gehen weil sie Angst vor Open PvP kurz gesagt die Deppen sind weil sie nicht kapiert haben was das Ziel des Endgames ist, nämlich PvP objektivs einnehmen, Burgen einnehmen, Zonenkontrolle erringen, und dann ab in die nächste Zone. Und dort beginnt das Spiel von neuem.


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

> dumm nur das du der annahme bist das Szenarios im Endgame mehr punkte bringen würden als OpenPvP



hab garnicht weiter gelesen. schön dass du damit gleich gezeigt hast, dass scenarios im endgame sinnlos sind, da weder xp was bringt noch renown zu holen ist. ist ja noch viel besser designt als erwartet. nutzloser content, yay!

jetzt muss mir aber mal jemand erklären, warum WAR-scenarios besser sind als WoW-BGs.


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

szenarios sind für die schnelle aktion gedacht und somit gut für casualgamer. open rvr erfordert da etwas mehr planung und daher etwas mehr zeit, da keepschlachten schon ziemlich lamge dauern können. nutzlos sind die sz's aber bei weitem nicht. immerhin helfen sie die gebietskontrolle zu erringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine bitte hätte ich da noch ghaash: hör doch bitte damit auf aus jeden kommentar noch etwas negatives ziehen zu wollen. kritik schön und gut aber was du machst ist wortklauberei


----------



## Draco1985 (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> nutzloser content, yay!



Wenn du Content den du nur "Just for fun" als Abwechslung vom "echten" Endgamecontent machen kannst als sinnlos ansiehst, dann ist das dein Problem. Die Szenarios waren von Anfang an nur als Abwechslung geplant, nicht um sich da WoW-like Sachen zu ergrinden oder zu leechen. Die erfüllen nur den einen Zweck, sich darin vom RvR "erholen" zu können wenn man z.B. keinen Bock hat auf ne Keepschlacht sondern nur mal schnell eine Klopperei zwischendurch will.

EDIT: Mist, das Stereotyp war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> szenarios sind für die schnelle aktion gedacht und somit gut für casualgamer. open rvr erfordert da etwas mehr planung und daher etwas mehr zeit, da keepschlachten schon ziemlich lamge dauern können. nutzlos sind die sz's aber bei weitem nicht. immerhin helfen sie die gebietskontrolle zu erringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du willst mich doch verarschen.

MIR werden doch immer die worte im mund umgedreht und die argumente aus dem zusammenhang gerissen und auf etwas völlig anderes bezogen.

oder was glaubst du warum die diskussion mittlerweile von "leecher in scenarios" auf "scenarios haben im endgame in WAR durchaus eine bedeutung" übergegangen ist.
sicherlich nicht weil ich diese themen immer anspreche, sondern weil meine gedankenstränge entgleist werden und versucht wird sie in einem anderen kontext zu widerlegen.


----------



## Ghaash (28. September 2008)

> Wenn du Content den du nur "Just for fun" als Abwechslung vom "echten" Endgamecontent machen kannst als sinnlos ansiehst, dann ist das dein Problem.



achso, das ist also gänzlich was anderes, als das böse farmen und grinden aus wow, welches man "just for fun" als abwechslung vom "echten" Endgamecontent machen kann.
klar, bei WAR ist nutzloses rufgrinden "fun" und bei wow ist mobs für rufgrinden die inkarnation des bösen.


----------



## Pymonte (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> auch toll für tanks die bei killingblows den nachteil haben



bullshit, für jeden Mob, auf den ich drauf haue, bekomm ich auch ein kill angerechnet. Es gibt noch alleinige kills, die sind aber extrem selten und besonders honoriert. Da ich als Schwarzork mit tank Skillung und Klamotten schon oft auf Platz 1 im Scenario war, von den Kills bzw den erhaltenen XP her. Bisher find ich das System sehr fair und niemand geht (außer er ist wirklich inaktiv) ohne Errungenschaften daraus hervor. Und ja Objektives werden belohnt. Da sie man ne gewaltige Menge XP und RP beim Sieg bekommt.

Btw. Ghaash, keiner mag dich, das weißt du ja bereits. Also verschlimmere es einfach nicht noch mehr. Niemand dreht dir das Wort im Munde um. Nur, du posaunst sinnlosen Müll in die Welt, ohne Argumente, ohne Beweise, ohne Erfahrung. Du veruscht das Spiel an allen Ecken schlecht zu reden und drehst jeden Fakt dreimal um, bis du denkst, das er nun schlecht für WAR ist. Versteh einfach, das deine Meinung nicht akzeptiert wird und auch nciht der Allgemeinheit entspricht.

Wenn du also nciht willst, das man dir "die Worte im Mund umdreht", dann poste deine Phrasen nicht, wenn du nicht erträgst, das man sie als holes Gewäsch enttarnt.


----------



## sTereoType (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> achso, das ist also gänzlich was anderes, als das böse farmen und grinden aus wow, welches man "just for fun" als abwechslung vom "echten" Endgamecontent machen kann.
> klar, bei WAR ist nutzloses rufgrinden "fun" und bei wow ist mobs für rufgrinden die inkarnation des bösen.


jaja und wir sollen dir die worte im mund verdrehen? szenarios sind der endgame content in kurzform bei war und somit nicht einfach grinden wie in wow wo das pvp total aus dem eigentlich konzept fällt.


----------



## Pymonte (28. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> achso, das ist also gänzlich was anderes, als das böse farmen und grinden aus wow, welches man "just for fun" als abwechslung vom "echten" Endgamecontent machen kann.
> klar, bei WAR ist nutzloses rufgrinden "fun" und bei wow ist mobs für rufgrinden die inkarnation des bösen.



sry, für Doppelpost, aber so viel Scheiße hab ich wirklich selten gelesen. Wie verblendet, arrogant und dekadent muss man sein, um sowas hervorzubringen.


"als das böse farmen und grinden aus wow, welches man "just for fun" als abwechslung vom "echten" Endgamecontent " Dumm. Entweder du bist einer dieser: 'ich farme gerne stupide 20000000 Mobs für mein Ziel ohne Anspruch'-Menschen (dann arbeitest du vermutlicha uch am Fließband und wirst bald durch ne Maschine ersetzt). Oder du stammelst dummes Zeug, wiel dir wirklich kein echtes Argument einfällt.

"klar, bei WAR ist nutzloses rufgrinden "fun" und bei wow ist mobs für rufgrinden die inkarnation des bösen." Wo gibts bei WAR rufgrinden wie in WoW?
Einfluss? Braucht man nicht unbedingt und geht wesentlich schneller als in WoW (vergleich: Ruf Konsortium 1-3 längere Spielertage, Einfluss Kapitel 13: 3Stunden, wegen der Gruppe. Alleine vermutlich weniger). RenownRank als Ruf? Dann hast du das System nicht verstanden (falls du es je kanntest). Denn man farmt diesen 'Ruf' nicht. Da niemand menschliche Spieler abfarmen kann. Es ist schlicht unmöglich. Vor allem da das Spiel mehr als 3 Tasten benötigt, um die Klasse gut zu spielen. Ich brauch für meinen Schwarzork derzeit 6 für den Standardkampf und nochmal 6 weitere recht häufig für viele Aktionen. Also ist es wesentlich schwieriger im PvP Gegner zu bekämpfen, auch dank dem S-S-P-System. 

PS: es gibt keinen echten Endgame Content, so ein Unwort hat WoW eingeführt. Denn Endcontent bezieht sich nur auf neue Attraktionen und Nervenkitzel, die eben ständig nachgeschoben werden müssen (Raids/Instanzen). Daran erkennt man schon, dass das System schnell in langeweile ausartet, wenn der Endcontent bekannt und durchgespielt ist (und derzeit sind alle T6+ Raids in der LangeweilePhase...meiner auch, nicht umsonst legen viele Spieler derzeit WoW nieder, da es nix sinnvolles zu tun gibt). WAR (wie DAoC früher und natürlich auch andere MMORPGs) braucht so etwas nicht. Denn PvP verliert seine Spannung nciht dauerhaft. Sicherlich ist man nicht 10Jahre lang gleich motiviert, aber das ist bei WoW auch niemand. Aber man braucht auch nicht jedes Quartal ein ContentPatch, da der Spielspass viel langlebiger ist. So etwas schließt Neuerungen usw natürlich nicht aus, aber die Abhängigkeit und Notwenidigkeit ist lange nicht so drastig.

Naja, Ghaash, flame on, wenn du die Aufmerksamkeit brauchst. Oder akzeptiere, das du einfach nur blind gegen eine Mauer rennst.

Ich werd dich absofort ignorieren.


----------



## Terratec (28. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leecher, aber da gibt es ne einfache Lösung:
> Im Gegensatz zu WoW sind bei WAR die Szenarien nicht Server-übergreifend. D.H. Wenn sich nur genug Leute aufregen & diese Schmarotzer auf Ignore setzen, steht diese Person bald alleine da & dann kann er leechen wie er will, es nützt ihn einen feuchten Scheiss wenn keiner mit ihm spielen will!!!


Das finde ich eine gute Lösung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil Ich denke mal, dass das Leechen alleine den Leuten nicht unbedingt sooo viel Spaß macht. Und wenn sie dann fertig geleecht haben und feststellen, dass keiner mit ihnen spielen will, dann wird Leechen irgendwann von ganz alleine aussterben.


----------



## Siccaria (29. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Das finde ich eine gute Lösung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So wars in WoW ja auch bevor die Realmpools kamen. 
Also stemmt euch dagegen wenn mal wieder wer vorschlägt wir bräuchten Pools!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (29. September 2008)

aber kann mir wer erklären warum leute in war überhaupt leechen?
so toll is die ausbeute nicht, wenn man nichts macht und sinn macht es keinen, in wow leechten die leuten für die marken damit sie sich items kaufen konnten, und viele das pve mehr mögen als das pvp. aber in einem pvp spiel das pvp zu meiden und zu leechen ist doch wohl mehr als selten dämlich. das is wie wenn man bier trinken will, sich bier kauft und dann langsam das bier in den abfluß kippt anstatt es zu trinken.


----------



## Moonstrider (29. September 2008)

Ich frag mich, der Diskussion hier zum Trotz, warum man sich WAR kaufen sollte und bald monatlich (mal pauschal 13 Euro) Spielzeit bezahlen soll um nicht aktiv zu spielen und nur für BG einzuloggen und dann zu leechen?

Dafür wär´s mir zu teuer und sinnlos. Man kommt kaum voran. 

Mag sein das es Leute gibt die das nebenher machen, zum Glück wird man automatisch nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausgeloggt. Ich finde man sollte nach spätestens 5 min in Auto-AFK gehen und dann keine EXP, RUF, BG-Points oder wie auch immer bekommen.

Das Ärgernis ist halt nach wie vor die fehlende Kampfkraft die zwar existiert aber nicht agiert.


----------



## Sin (29. September 2008)

Hab gar keine Lust zu leechen, ist viell schöner wenn man die Gegenspieler innerlich stöhnen hört: ach scheisse, nicht der schon wieder. Heute ist jemand freiwillig in die Lava gesprungen in Tor Anroc als er mich gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (29. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Heute ist jemand freiwillig in die Lava gesprungen in Tor Anroc als er mich gesehen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einer von deinen Leuten oder ein Gegner?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Einer von deinen Leuten oder ein Gegner?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gegner, n Gobo schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mezo (29. September 2008)

das war mein erster gedanken, in meinem ersten bg. ist einfach viel zu einfach zu leechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma sehen wie lange es dauert bis sie die spiele-melden-funktion einbauen

edit: eben den vorgänger post gelesen. ich meine auch ep bekommen zu haben, obwohl ich nicht im zerg war


----------



## grimrott (29. September 2008)

Irgendwie scheinen die meisten WAR Spieler, vorallem jene die von WoW kommen, nicht zu kapieren dass es SPÄTESTENS im Endgame also im T4 nicht mehr um den persönlichen Erfolg gehen wird.
War ist eben KEIN Ego-Ehre-Leecher-Spiel wie WoW z.B. ... ihr könnt soviel Rufränge haben wie ihr wollt im Endgames das wird euch aber herzlich wenig bringen wenn die eigene Fraktion in Schutt und Asche liegt weil jeder nur blöde rumleecht.
Viel mehr wird es darauf ankommen mit der eigenen Gilde/Fraktion die Kontrolle im Open RvR zu halten. Wenn man da nicht gemeinschaftlich rangeht wird man nichtmal die Händler haben um sich irgendwas für den tollen Rufrang zu kaufen...


Kann nur hoffen, dass die meisten Egomanen nach dem Release von Wotlk wieder verschwinden bzw Gruppensinn durch Ausgrenzung und Gildenkicks eingetrichtert bekommen, wie is in DAoC der Fall war. Wenn ich da schon sehe, dass in einem BG 4 Leute NACKT rumlaufen und der ganze Kampf den Bach runter geht nur wegen einem behinderten Titel im Wälzer.....


----------



## Kelgan (29. September 2008)

Ich kann grimrott nur zustimmen.
Hoffen wir darauf, dass mit dem Ende des Probemonats die meisten Leecher wieder "WoW-Leechen", da sie dort mehr" Erfolg" haben.

Ansonsten ist es sehr effektiv mal bei der Gilde solcher Leute nach zu fragen, ob es üblich sei bei denen zu Leechen, oder (ähnlich lästig) in BGs auf alles "Bedarf" zu würfeln.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (29. September 2008)

Na ja.

ich schaue immer mal auf die Endtabelle, aber auch wenn man immer mal den Eindruck hat da steht jemand rum, man sieht wirklich nie einen der keinen Schaden und keine Heilung macht.

Die könnte man auch schlecht melden. ich meine man steht ja nicht den ganzen Kampf neben denen und guckt wie oft die was machen und wie oft nicht.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> die unfähigkeit von WAR, bereits erfahrenes aus WoW sowie dessen lösung zu importieren, führt indirekt dazu, dass viele spieler in szenarios weniger spaß haben als sie eigentlich sollten.



Ich musste lachen.

Du magst ja kein "WAR-fanboy" sein, aber wenn Deine Definition von "fanboy" greift, bist Du ein waschechter WoW-fanboy. Das "System", wenn man es so nennen will, lässt sich auf derart viele Weisen umgehen, daß es quasi nutzlos ist. Selbst das billige autorun langt schon.

Trotz des hochgelobten report- und desertier-systems hab ich in jedem WoW-Schlachtfeld im Schnitt locker 10% leecher-Anteil.

Ich lobe Mythic sicher nicht unfundiert in den siebten Himmel, aber sie dafür zu kritisieren, ein System, das durch seine zahllosen Schwachstellen vollkommen nutzlos ist, nicht zu kopieren, das ist für mich kein legitimer Kritikpunkt.

€dit: Siccaria - du läufst aber nicht zufällig auf Huss als Sigmaritin durch die Gegend, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (29. September 2008)

Ich denke, dass viele "Leecher" im Grunde genommen unfreiwillig zu "Leechern" werden. Beispiel... Freitag abend wollte ich mal einige Runden aufs BG, hab mir also die passenden Quest geholt und dann ganz braf für die BG´s in der Warteschlange angemeldet.... nach 60 Minuten hab ich mir gedacht, dass diese langen Wartezeiten echt **** sind. Also, mal eben ins BG ist am Wochenende ja kaum machbar und da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass viele PvP-Begeisterte sich einfach anmelden und dann vom Rechner weggehen, weil Sie gerade nicht Questen, Craften oder was auch immer anderes machen wollen. Sie wollen ins BG. Und da sie nicht die ganze Zeit vorm Rechner warten, kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, dass hier der eine oder andere einfach seinen "Einsatz" im BG nicht mitbekommt. 

Ich denke, hier sollte erstmal an den Wartezeiten fürs BG gearbeitet werden...... dann hat man automatisch weniger "Leecher".


----------



## Xezzu (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum als privatspieler ohne kommerziellen hintergedanken durch das leechen schneller zu leveln als durch eigenes spielen. es geht darum die zeit, die man sowieso nicht spielen kann, für free xp und renown zu nutzen.
> 
> und solang es keinen mechanismus dagegen gibt, wird es gemacht. dabei geht es auch aus design gründen garnicht um die leecher, sondern darum, dass es den anderen spielern den spaß verdirbt.
> 
> ...




Blödsinn ,  was du da als Argumente vorbringst .

*Sicherlich sind die Leecher absolut lästig , absolut richtig . *

Aber , rechnet mal richtig : 

1. bekommt man nr 1RP , wenn man nur rumsteht . 
2. bekommt diesen auch nur , wenn in der Nähe gekillt wird . 
3. braucht man ewig viele RP´s um Rangup zubekommen , das wird ab RR10 richtig viel . 
4. Die Erfahrungspunkte sind miserabel im vergleich zu der Zeit die ich da investiere muss .


----------



## Shintuargar (29. September 2008)

Die Leecher zu ignorieren und beim großen Kampf mit Level 40 außen vorzulassen, wird auch nur bedingt funktionieren. Keiner kann den Leecher dran hindern, in der Masse mitzulaufen. Klar muss ihn niemand supporten oder heilen. Allerdings stellt sich dann wieder die Frage, ob man sich dann nicht wieder in eigene Knie schießt, vorallem wenn es gegen eine Übermacht geht.

Andererseits sollte man einen Aspekt auch nie außer acht lassen: Bei WoW gibt es viele, denen gerade der Endcontent Spaß macht. Voll ausgelevelt und alle Fähigkeiten nutzend. Ich denke, auch bei WAR gibt es viele, die irgendwie nur 40 werden wollen um dann das eigentliche Spiel zu spielen.

Ich für meinen Teil finde es erfüllender, wenn der Gegner mit meiner Hilfe im Dreck liegt und ich weiß, für die RP habe ich etwas getan.


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> bitte differenzieren zwischen: "wow ist unübertreffbar" und "war ist in diesem speziellen punkt verglichen mit WoW einfach schlechter (und das wirklich unnötiger weise, da man wows system leicht hätte kopieren können)"
> 
> und die szenarien sind verglichen mit BGs in ihrer gesamtheit einfach schlechter designt OBWOHL bekannt war, dass leute gerne leechen.
> 
> ...


Ich find's echt mal krass wie Ghaash hier von allen Seiten angeflamed wird, wobei er doch generell einfach nur Recht hat. Worüber Pymonte z.B. sich so aufregt an dem was er zitiert hat, versteh ich gar nicht, da hat Ghaash sich doch lediglich auf ne Aussage von jemand anderem bezogen? 
Ihr müsst auch mal den Gesamtzusammenhang sehen, der eine (Draco1985) bezeichnet die BGs als Just for Fun Lückenfüller, der andere bezeichnet sie als Endgamecontent (sTereoType) O_o

Seine Grundaussage war doch prinzipiell nur, dass es kacke ist dass Mythic nicht vorausgedacht und von vorn herein eine Maßnahme gegen Leecher eingebaut hat. Mehr nicht. Und das ist einfach wahr :>

Selbst wenn Leecher nur wenig/weniger als aktive Spieler bekommen, sie bekommen immer noch _etwas_ für's _Nichtstun_ und nehmen einen Gruppenplatz ein, den ein aktiver Spieler zu 100% sinnvoller füllen könnte. Sie verringern effektiv den Spielspaß, den aktive Spieler in einem Szenario haben. Und das ist, gelinde gesagt, suboptimal .
Da tut es auch gar nichts zur Sache, ob man im Endgame Szenarien braucht oder nicht, es geht um's Prinzip dass Leecher (und zwar die fiese Varainte, die da wirklich das ganze Szenario über tatenlos rumsteht) in Szenarien für null Leistung überhaupt etwas bekommen.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Das streitet ja auch niemand ab. Leecher gehören aus den Szenarien rausgeschmissen.
Wir wollen auch ein System gegen Leecher, dass wohl auch relativ zügig kommen wird. Aber nun das komplette Design deswegen als schlecht, oder gar "EPIC FAIL" darzustellen ist maßlos überzogen.
Und dann auch noch eine ganze Gilde angreifen, weil ihm unsere Meinung nicht passt, ist auch nicht die feine Art.


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

Na hör mal, er hat nirgendwo das gesamte Design als schelcht abgestempelt oder die Worte Epic Fail in den Mund genommen. Seine Ausdrucksweise mag nicht die blumigste sein, aber dennoch sollte man schon ein wenig nachdenken beim lesen, er hat wirklich nur Kritik an dem Punkt Leecher geäußert und das ist eine Designschwäche in Sache Szenarien.
Zumindest hab ich nirgendwo explizit gelesen, dass er das Design generell als schlecht abgestempelt hat :x

Wenn doch, dann hab ich's wirklich übersehen.

Das mit eurer Gilde ist ne andere Sache, okay. Aber lustigerweise, ist mir erst mit diesem Statement aufgefallen, dass ihr überhaupt "ihr" seid. Ich dachte bis grad, das mit dem Avatar und der Sig wär alles ein und dieselbe Person *_*


----------



## Kelgan (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> die unfähigkeit von WAR, bereits erfahrenes aus WoW sowie dessen lösung zu importieren, führt indirekt dazu, dass viele spieler in szenarios weniger spaß haben als sie eigentlich sollten.




Wo bitte hat WoW ein System gegen Leecher? Wenn das System so toll ist, frage ich mich, warum die BGs in WoW voll von AFKlern sind, und die Foren mit Heulposts überquellen. 
Mythic hat hier ein sehr gutes "System" (das nennt sich "Lohnt sich nicht"), Das tolle daran, es macht den GMs keine Arbeit. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das System in nächster zeit noch verbessert wird, und AFKler rein gar nichts mehr bekommen.


----------



## Protek (29. September 2008)

Sadukar schrieb:


> Heute abend hatte ich ständig leute die sich fürs BG angemeldet haben und dann nicht spielen !
> Solche Typen belegen Plätze die auch spiel freudige benutzen könnten und werden dafür noch mit EXP und RP belohnt.
> Glücklicher weise gehen sie leer aus wenn die eigene seite keinen Fuss auf den Boden bekommt.
> 
> ...



Solche Spieler sind einfach erbärmlich :9 Ich glaub die hasst jeder aktive Pvp Player.


----------



## Vatertod (29. September 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass viele "Leecher" im Grunde genommen unfreiwillig zu "Leechern" werden. Beispiel... Freitag abend wollte ich mal einige Runden aufs BG, hab mir also die passenden Quest geholt und dann ganz braf für die BG´s in der Warteschlange angemeldet.... nach 60 Minuten hab ich mir gedacht, dass diese langen Wartezeiten echt **** sind. Also, mal eben ins BG ist am Wochenende ja kaum machbar und da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass viele PvP-Begeisterte sich einfach anmelden und dann vom Rechner weggehen, weil Sie gerade nicht Questen, Craften oder was auch immer anderes machen wollen. Sie wollen ins BG. Und da sie nicht die ganze Zeit vorm Rechner warten, kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, dass hier der eine oder andere einfach seinen "Einsatz" im BG nicht mitbekommt.
> 
> Ich denke, hier sollte erstmal an den Wartezeiten fürs BG gearbeitet werden...... dann hat man automatisch weniger "Leecher".




falsch! um das BG zu joinen, musste ja nen knöppsche drückn'! Daher ist das schon sehr bewusst.

Zum Autokick bei afk: bin grds dagegen, es ist im vergleich zu wow schön zu sehn, dass es keine "BG-Hopper" gibt. Einmal drin, gehts nur schnell raus, wenn man gewinnt oder verliert. Ist top diese idee, net ständig "rein raus rein raus" an leuten, je nachdem wie der wind sich im BG grad dreht.

Die leecher, hmmm ja, da hilft wohl nur reporten, denk die GMs werden sich shcon gedanken machen, wenn der ein oder andere 50+ reports in ner woche ansammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke dann gibts ein paar weinthreads in foren und die werden abschreckend wirken für die "gelegenheitstäter". Und gut ist.

LG


----------



## DocFloppy (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn ich in BGs joine schaue ich, wer stehen bleibt. Steht derjenige immer noch da, wenn ich sterbe, gibts einen Report.
> Wenn man auf "Ja, ich will" klicken kann, kann man auch spielen. Wer den BG Join automatisiert, gehört bestraft.



Na so gut ich das alles verstehen kann, da es mir selbst auch auf den Zwergenbart geht, aber Report is sinnlos. Sorry.

Findest Du irgendwo eine Regel die das XP-leechen verbietet? Das is ja das Problem. Das gehört eher in den Bereich "unfaire Spielweise"....

Aber eben genau wegen solche, Leute, die leechen, auf alles Bedarf würfeln, und sich benehmen wie der letzte Horst werden bald schon die ersten nur noch in Gruppen in die BG´s / Szenarien gehen. Nach dem Motto: "Wer random geht ist selbst Schuld."

Was ich sehr sehr schade find, da grad der Random-Faktor bei WAR extrem spaßig sein kann und auch einen bislang großen Teil des Spiels ausmacht.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> und die szenarien sind verglichen mit BGs in ihrer gesamtheit einfach schlechter designt OBWOHL bekannt war, dass leute gerne leechen.


Da stehts doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt die Möglichkeit des Leechens, also sind alle Szenarien schlechter designed als die WoW-BGs. So versteh ich die Aussage zumindest.
Später wird dann auf Spawnpunkte und "Clash-Points" umgeschwenkt. Clash-Points hab ich zum Beispiel noch nie gehört, denke aber, dass es um die POIs geht.
Und da widerspreche ich ihm: Die Szenarien machen Spaß, mehr Spaß als WoW BGs, allein schon, weil es wesentlich mehr gibt. Dann noch mehr verschiedene Systeme, z.B. Bombrun oder Murderball.
Und die einzigste Aussage dazu: LoD-Fanboys, die nur Scheiss erzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> €dit: Siccaria - du läufst aber nicht zufällig auf Huss als Sigmaritin durch die Gegend, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Yup, thats me. Meistens mit einer Zwergin namens Bridget an meiner Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (29. September 2008)

Kelgan schrieb:


> Wo bitte hat WoW ein System gegen Leecher? Wenn das System so toll ist, frage ich mich, warum die BGs in WoW voll von AFKlern sind, und die Foren mit Heulposts überquellen.
> Mythic hat hier ein sehr gutes "System" (das nennt sich "Lohnt sich nicht"), Das tolle daran, es macht den GMs keine Arbeit. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das System in nächster zeit noch verbessert wird, und AFKler rein gar nichts mehr bekommen.



Was er meint, ist zumindest die Möglichkeit gegen die Leecher vorzugehen. Wenn alle anderen an einem Strang ziehen, ist der Leecher schneller draußen als er gucken kann. In WAR gibt es diese Möglichkeit halt noch nicht. So ein System wie bei WoW lebt aber halt auch von den Reaktionen der Spieler, wenn keiner oder nur wenige den Leecher AFK melden, dann bleibt alles beim alten.

Und wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde, dann gäbe es keine Leecher. Wenn es jemanden ausreicht, nur die Hälfte der XP/RP seiner Teamkollegen zu bekommen und währendessen lieber aufwäscht, dann lohnt es sich für ihn persönlich schon. Immerhin hat er etwas bekommen, ohne nur das geringste dafür getan zu haben.


----------



## Kelgan (29. September 2008)

Das WoW-System ist doch nichts anderes als "Opium für das Volk", ohne jeglichen reellen Nutzen.
Mir ist in WAR bisher noch keiner begegnet, von dem ich Sicher sagen kann, dass er leeched, was in WoW ganz anders war. 
Ansonsten zitiere ich mich nochmal selber:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass das System in nächster zeit noch verbessert wird, und AFKler rein gar nichts mehr bekommen.


----------



## Ghaash (29. September 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> Blödsinn ,  was du da als Argumente vorbringst .
> 
> *Sicherlich sind die Leecher absolut lästig , absolut richtig . *
> 
> ...



fast schon lustig, wie du meine argumente in einem atemzug lächerlich nennst und gleichzeitig den größten unfug der welt von dir gibst.
rechne du mal lieber richtig. verglichen wird hier: garnicht spielen vs leechen und nicht aktiv teilnehmen vs leechen.




LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das streitet ja auch niemand ab. Leecher gehören aus den Szenarien rausgeschmissen.
> Wir wollen auch ein System gegen Leecher, dass wohl auch relativ zügig kommen wird. Aber nun das komplette Design deswegen als schlecht, oder gar "EPIC FAIL" darzustellen ist maßlos überzogen.
> Und dann auch noch eine ganze Gilde angreifen, weil ihm unsere Meinung nicht passt, ist auch nicht die feine Art.


aso, klar, so ein system wird relativ zügig kommen. wenn lod das sagt, muss mythic ja handeln. epic fail ist irgendwie in heutzutage ne? hab ich zwar nie gesagt, aber klingt reisserischer sowas zu behaupten.
ich sehe im moment keinen vorteil bei WAR über ein vergleichbares BG in Wow. (inb4 alteracvergleiche)

sogar dass man die BG schlachtgruppe verlassen kann um alleine zu spielen, ist noch drin. - wow stand 2004. ziemlich unbegreiflich warum in einem team pvp game wie war das gruppenspiel nicht von vornherein erzwungen wird. aber das wird ja wahrscheinlich auch "relativ zügig kommen".

man kann natürlich immer einfach sagen, dass die fehlerpatches "relativ zügig" kommen werden, anstatt einfach mal zu sagen: so wie es jetzt ist, suckt dieser aspekt!


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was er meint, ist zumindest die Möglichkeit gegen die Leecher vorzugehen.
> Wenn alle anderen an einem Strang ziehen, ist der Leecher schneller draußen als er gucken kann.


Das stimmt so nicht. Du kannst ihn tausendmal melden mit jedem Teilnehmer des BGs...kaum wird er umgeklatscht, ist die flag weg - und "draussen" ist er ohnehin nicht, nur, wenn er afk geht, und das lässt sich verhindern. Jeder, der aus dem BG fliegt, nachdem Du ihn gemeldet hast, war kein ernsthafter leecher sondern wohl eher jemand, dem beispielsweise klein Timmi nach dem BG-Beginn die Wagenschlüssel in der Toilette versenkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige (und, ja, kleiner Exkurs: Es heisst "*das einzige*", nicht etwa "das einzigste", denn "einzig, einziger, am einzigsten" gibts nicht - nur mal am Rande, weil ich schon wieder viermal "einzig" gelesen habe) was gerüchteweise passieren kann ist, daß sich ein GM der Sache annimmt und Sanktionen verhängt werden. Ein belegter Fall dazu ist mir aber nicht bekannt, meines Wissens nach wird man nur auf die Meldefunktion verwiesen bzw auf das Vorschlagsforum, wnen man diese unzureichend finde.

Damit ist nicht gesagt, daß da bei Mythic nicht Nachbesserungsbedarf bestehen würde, wohlgemerkt. Nur würde ich mir wünschen, daß er besser durchdacht ist als der Ansatz von WoW, der hier ja pausenlos als Heilsbringer präsentiert wird.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Wie lang verfolgst du WAR? Wie lang warst du in der Beta?
Weißt du, wie GOA/Mythic mit User Feedback umgeht?

Ich habe auch gesagt, dass es nicht ok ist, so wie es ist. Es besteht Handlungsbedarf, das streitet niemand ab.
Was du schon wieder gegen LoD hast... Findst das nicht ein bisschen lächerlich?
"Wenn LoD das sagt, dann wird Mythic..." Was versuchst du uns da anzudichten? Wir sind eben aktiv innerhalb der Community. Soll passieren...


----------



## Amarillo (29. September 2008)

Diese Blinddärme (Schmarotzer) hat man in fast jedem Szenario. Am Anfang standen sie immer am Startpunkt und jetzt sind sie schon so dreist und suchen sich mittig der Karte ein Versteck. Ich denke aber, nein ich hoffe das da seitens GOA was getan wird!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. September 2008)

@Ghaash (oder wie auch immer): Schonmal eine sekunde darüber nachgedacht das das Spiel erst seit 11 Tagen offiziel erschienen ist? WoW hat das leecherproblem erst nach 3 Jahren in den Griff bekommen, wobei nichtmal wirklich in den Griff bekommen...

Und nun meckerst du schon das man das von denen abschauen sollte. Bisher ist das nur einmal passiert das ich einen Leecher begegnet bin... ohnein! 

Du spannst den Bogen zu groß und lehnst dich zu weit raus, ich krieg Kopfschmerzen. 

Was hällst du davon das du dem Spiel was Zeit gibst weil ich glaube kaum das die Entwickler nur noch Kaffee trinken seit dem release.


Kannst das Kontern? Glaube kaum da es schwachsinnig ist was du teilweise von dir gibst...


----------



## Ghaash (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie lang verfolgst du WAR? Wie lang warst du in der Beta?
> Weißt du, wie GOA/Mythic mit User Feedback umgeht?



du bist seit august2007 in der closed beta und hast es seitdem noch nie für nötig gehalten, das feedback zu liefern dass BG gruppe verlassen und BG leechen gefixt werden sollte?

so nun kannst du es dir aussuchen:

-entweder du sagst: "nein, habe ich nicht" (und bist damit der depp)

-oder du sagst: "doch, habe ich, aber mythic hat mein userfeedback nicht umgesetzt" (und bist damit auch der depp).


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

In der Beta ist es nie vorgekommen, in WoW habe ich es nicht mitbekommen. Niemand der Tester hat es angeprangert, einfach weil wir uns der Problematik nicht bewusst waren. Und ein Depp ist deswegen niemand.

Szenario-Beitritt durch Addons gab es in der Beta nicht, und seitdem es die Möglichkeit gibt, wird darüber diskutiert.
Viele andere Dinge wurden von Mythic aus User-Feedback umgesetzt, zum Beispiel das Dual-Target System und die Skills, die dieses sogar effektiv nutzen. Sterntaler hat mal eine Liste der Dinge, die von Usern vorgeschlagen und umgesetzt wurden im CB Forum geschrieben, und sie war nicht kurz.
Mythic setzt das Feedback also um.

Auch der automatische Gruppenbeitritt in den Szenarien kam nach User-Feedback. Dass Leute die Gruppen wieder verlassen ist in meinen Augen eigentlich kein Problem, auch wenn es nicht dem Gedanken eines MMORPGs entspricht. Wenn man Gruppen nicht verlassen könnte, dann könnte man die Gruppen auch nicht umstellen.


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Da stehts doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm okay, das kann man wirklich kaum anders interpretieren *hüstel* :x

Also ich find die Szenarien generell gut designt. Viele unterschiedliche Ansätze der Gewinnziele (und durch den nicht unbeträchtlichen Bonus an EP&RP bei einem Gewinn ist dieser ja wohl anzustreben), die auch wirklich genutzt werden müssen um effizient zu spielen. Klar kann man z.B. den Morkain Tempel theoretisch auch ohne Artefakt gewinnen, aber das dauert ungemein länger, als wenn man es auf's Teamspiel anlegt und den eigenen Artefaktträger entsprechend schützt bzw dem Gegner das Artefakt abluchst.
Auch von den Laufwegen und Spawnpunkten her gesehen kann man imo nicht meckern. Wenn man jetzt nochmal bedenkt, dass es in WoW zum Release kein einziges BG gab, dann find ich es schön, dass in WAR zum Release entsprechend der PvP-Ausrichtung direkt eine ansprechende Palette an Szenarien geboten wird. 

Zwar stellenweise definitiv ausbaufähig, aber der Ansatz ist gut gelegt. Und zwar so gut, dass ich mir wünsche 2 Jahre in die Zukunft zu hüpfen um das weiterentwickelte WAR zu spielen *g* denn ähnlich großes Potenzial wie bei WoW (nur eben mit anderer Spezialisierungsausrichtung) ist imo definitiv vorhanden.

Wer WoW zum Release oder gar in der Closed Beta-Phase schon gespielt hat, der wär da mal viiiiiel vorsichtiger mit dem in den Himmel heben. Die besten Entwicklungen kamen auch erst über Zeit. Ist ja auch irgendwo logisch, dass Spiele die auf massenhafte Interaktion zwischen Spielern ausgelegt sind, auch erst mit viel Praxis dementsprechend verbessert werden können (was übrigens nicht heißt, dass ich vor Bugs haufenweise wimmelnde Releaseversionen befürworte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghaash (29. September 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> @Ghaash (oder wie auch immer): Schonmal eine sekunde darüber nachgedacht das das Spiel erst seit 11 Tagen offiziel erschienen ist? WoW hat das leecherproblem erst nach 3 Jahren in den Griff bekommen, wobei nichtmal wirklich in den Griff bekommen...
> 
> Und nun meckerst du schon das man das von denen abschauen sollte. Bisher ist das nur einmal passiert das ich einen Leecher begegnet bin... ohnein!
> 
> ...



natürlich kann ich das kontern. bei so ner vorlage muss man quasi nur noch aufs tor schiessen.
das spiel ist seit 11 tagen draußen und während es entwickelt wurde war bekannt dass leute in scenarios leechen. sie haben auch gewusst, dass die community sowas nicht duldet und sehr sauer wird wenn ihr dadurch der spaß verdorben wird. haben sie gehandelt und sich ein system dass dem leechen ein ende setzt entwickelt? nein. wieso?
du siehst, es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das spiel erst 11 tage draußen ist, da dieses problem nichts ist, was erst in den letzten 11 tagen hätte entdeckt werden können. nein, es wurde sogar von wow schmerzhaft vorgelebt dass es dieses problem geben wird.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> das spiel ist seit 11 tagen draußen und während es entwickelt wurde war bekannt dass leute in scenarios leechen. sie haben auch gewusst, dass die community sowas nicht duldet und sehr sauer wird wenn ihr dadurch der spaß verdorben wird. haben sie gehandelt und sich ein system dass dem leechen ein ende setzt entwickelt? nein. wieso?


Die Aussage ist falsch, in der Beta gab es die Problematik nicht.
Nun ist das Problem bekannt und man muss auf eine Reaktion seitens Mythic warten.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> natürlich kann ich das kontern. bei so ner vorlage muss man quasi nur noch aufs tor schiessen.
> das spiel ist seit 11 tagen draußen und während es entwickelt wurde war bekannt dass leute in scenarios leechen. sie haben auch gewusst, dass die community sowas nicht duldet und sehr sauer wird wenn ihr dadurch der spaß verdorben wird. haben sie gehandelt und sich ein system dass dem leechen ein ende setzt entwickelt? nein. wieso?
> du siehst, es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das spiel erst 11 tage draußen ist, da dieses problem nichts ist, was erst in den letzten 11 tagen hätte entdeckt werden können. nein, es wurde sogar von wow schmerzhaft vorgelebt dass es dieses problem geben wird.



Vielleicht gehen die Entwickler auch nur davon aus das die Leute auch spielen wenn sie auf "Ja, ich bin bereit" drücken. Außerdem wenn ein Spieler der wirklich aktiv am Szenario teilnimmt 6.000ep bekommt und 500Ruf (nur als Beispiel, wenn man verliert), bekam der Leecher gerade mal 1.000ep und 52Ruf. Also lohnt es sich wirklich für diese 52 Ruf? Wenn man gewinnt sind die Zahlen zwar höher, aber die Chance sind 50:50, wobei die eigene Zahl sich nochmal verringert da Spieler nicht aktiv teilnehmen.
Man hätte zwar einen Report Button einfügen können, aber ich bezweifel das es nichts geholfen hätte da ich GOA nichts zutraue. Kannst davon ausgehen das sie was machen werden wenn genug Meldungen reingegangen sind. Gegen die Goldverkäufer wird ja schon hart vorgegangen, wieso dann nicht gegen die Leecher? Und sie wussten auch das die kommen werden? Kannst mir das beantworten?


----------



## Anbu (29. September 2008)

mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt ja hin und wieder die leute, die aus der Gruppe im Szenario austreten? Was soll das bringen? Gibts dann für "seinen" kill mehr ep/rp? Eigentlich müssten die ja trotzdem aufgeteilt werden.
Und wie siehts dann mit der ep/rp Belohnung am Ende von dem Szenario aus? Bekommt der Gruppenlose dann auch mehr?


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Die Gruppenlosen bekommen eventuell mehr XP von einem Kill, aber da eine Gruppe wesentlich effektiver ist, kommen die Gruppen am Ende besser weg.
Eventuell wechseln sie auch nur die Gruppe, und laufen nicht solo rum.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (29. September 2008)

Die Gruppenlosen, so denn sie eine Klasse haben die "Solo" ein wenig was taugt, haben am Ende mehr Exp und Ruf. Klingt scheiße, ist es auch.

MfG


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Anbu schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt ja hin und wieder die leute, die aus der Gruppe im Szenario austreten? Was soll das bringen? Gibts dann für "seinen" kill mehr ep/rp? Eigentlich müssten die ja trotzdem aufgeteilt werden.
> Und wie siehts dann mit der ep/rp Belohnung am Ende von dem Szenario aus? Bekommt der Gruppenlose dann auch mehr?



Ähnlich wie beim Einfluß in den PQs kriegst alleine auch mehr Rufpunkte fürs Heilen. Dir fehlt dann theoretisch die gruppenbeteiligung an kill-rufpunkten, aber dafür zimmert man halt großflächig dots in die Gegner, die damit auch für einen selbst "markiert" sind. Ist für mich ein exploit, der asap gefixt werden muß. Gruppe verlassen im SZenario deaktivieren - Pflicht für mich.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Die Gruppenlosen, so denn sie eine Klasse haben die "Solo" ein wenig was taugt, haben am Ende mehr Exp und Ruf. Klingt scheiße, ist es auch.
> 
> MfG


Nie gesehen, in der Regel steh ich bei Heil-Leistung und XP ganz weit oben, zumeist Bester. Ruf sowieso als Heiler.
Solo lebt man nicht lange genug, um da einen Vorteil rauszuschlagen.


----------



## Shintuargar (29. September 2008)

@Sethek

Also ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich beobachte. Auffällig finde ich, dass die Leecher meistens dann das Schlachtfeld verlassen, nachdem im BG-Chat dazu aufgerufen wurde, den zu melden. Entweder haben in allen Fällen die Leecher von sich aus das Schlachtfeld verlassen, oder das System kickt ihn automatisch, sobald er nach dem Melden nicht aktiv eingreift. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass der Gemeldete lediglich keine Ehre bekommt. Aber bisher sieht es auch so aus, dass derjenige aus dem BG gekegelt wird, sobald ihn genug gemeldet haben. Oder es ist ein arger Zufall, dass genau die Leute, kurz nachdem der Aufruf im BG-Chat kam, das Schlachtfeld verlassen haben.

@LoD_Lari

Was Ghaash aber meint, dass der Blick zu WoW eben geholfen hätte, solche Dinge bereits im Vorfeld auszuschließen. Die Leute von Mythic sind ja nicht doof, auch wenn es in der Beta nicht zu solchen Situationen gekommen ist, so hätte man doch annehmen können, dass sich so ein Verhalten auch einschleust, wenn es sich lohnt (und das tut es anscheinend, sonst gäbe es keine Leecher). Zumal abzusehen war, dass der größte Teil von WoW kommt. Generell gibt und gab es immer Menschen, die auf "Kosten" anderer vorankommen wollen. Ob im realen Leben oder im Spiel. Auch MMORPG sind den gleichen Bedingungen unterworfen wie im realen Leben: Sobald viele Menschen zusammenkommen, trifft man ein breites Spektrum an Charakteren mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten und Meinungen.

Ich bin ja diesbezüglich der Hardliner, der Niederlagen einfach nicht belohnt sehen möchte. Szenario verloren? Dann gibts keine XP und keinen Ruf. Leechern wird die Grundlage entzogen und nebenbei müssen sich alle anstrengen und können nicht nach dem Motto leben, dass ein bissel zergen schon reicht. Hat sicherlich auch Nachteile, aber der Lerneffekt wäre größer. Andererseits würde das auch sicherlich Spielerschwund bedeuten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## BloodyLove (29. September 2008)

ich finds gut, dass die in WAR echt nicht viel abgreifen können.... aber um mal ehrlich zu sein: ich habe das vor 2.0 in WoW auch gemacht...
Mir ging es aber dabei nicht nur um die paar Pünktchen... sonder eher um die herausforderung, dieses problem irgendwie zu lösen und einen unabhängigen BG-bot zu schaffen...

ging recht einfach... man brauchte:
- Logitech G15
- ein Addon was automatisch beim einfachen klick auf den Anmeldetypen sofort gleich alles bestätigt und automatisch die warteschlange betritt
- ein Addon was automatisch beim erscheinen der BG-ready-meldung bestätigt und man ins BG kommt...
- eine nettes G15 script damit man auch ja nach dem beendeten BG wieder den typen anklicken kann...

Die Addons waren nicht das problem... die gabs auf curse...
aber da man nach jedem BG woanders neben dem Anmeldetypen erscheint, man den aber zum anmelden ins nächste BG zumindest 1 mal klicken muss, habe ich mir folgendes G15 makro geschrieben:

Man musste die Ausführung auf unendlich stellen... d.h. 1 mal die teste gedrückt, wird das makro ständig wiederholt.... folgende bewegung habe ich dann gemacht mit dem makro:

1. ein stück vorwärtslaufen
2. linksklick
3. ein stück vorwärtslaufen
4. linksklick
5. ein stück vorwärtslaufen
6. linksklick
7. ein stück vorwärtslaufen
8. linksklick
9. ein stück vorwärtslaufen
10. linksklick
11. ein stück rückwärtslaufen
12. linksklick
13. ein stück rückwärtslaufen
14. linksklick
15. ein stück rückwärtslaufen
16. linksklick
17. ein stück rückwärtslaufen
18. linksklick
19. ein stück rückwärtslaufen
20. linksklick
21. kurz die pfeil-nach-rechts Taste klicken (um sich ca. 15° zu drehen)

und das wiederholt bis ins unendliche... folgende Bewegung ist dann also zustande gekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und irgendwo auf dieser "tour" um einen selbst herum war irgendwo der typ zum anklicken... 

man musste nur darauf achten, vor dem zu bett gehen die addons zu starten, makro starten, komplett in die ego-perspektive zu zoomen und den mauszeiger auf bildschirmmitte zu stellen...

wenn ich dann so gegen 2 uhr ins bett bin hab ich das ganze angeschaltet und wenn ich am nächsten tag weitergezockt habe, hab ich es ausgemacht und normal weitergespielt...

ist schon ne halbe ewigkeit her.... als dann aber diese vote-geschichte kam und auch die leecher härter bestraft wurden (dann kamen ja account-bans und zeitstrafen und aberkennung von punkten usw...) habe ich dann aufgehört... außerdem kam dann nochmal nachwuchs usw und dann war das RL wieder wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sooo und nun steinigt mich!


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Sethek
> 
> Also ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich beobachte. Auffällig finde ich, dass die Leecher meistens dann das Schlachtfeld verlassen, nachdem im BG-Chat dazu aufgerufen wurde, den zu melden. Entweder haben in allen Fällen die Leecher von sich aus das Schlachtfeld verlassen, oder das System kickt ihn automatisch, sobald er nach dem Melden nicht aktiv eingreift. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass der Gemeldete lediglich keine Ehre bekommt. Aber bisher sieht es auch so aus, dass derjenige aus dem BG gekegelt wird, sobald ihn genug gemeldet haben. Oder es ist ein arger Zufall, dass genau die Leute, kurz nachdem der Aufruf im BG-Chat kam, das Schlachtfeld verlassen haben.



Nimms von jemandem, ders in SG ausprobiert hat - man wird nicht gekickt. Man bekommt einen debuff, der sinngemäß besagt "Ihr wurdet gemeldet...Zeit zum Angriff, wa?" - wenn man ein bischen ohne Kampfhandlung wartet, wird ein debuff draus, der besagt "Ab jetzt nix mehr Ehre" - sobald man einmal, auch ohne Gegenwehr, geklatscht wurde, ist der debuff wieder komplett weg und erneuert sich auch nicht mehr.

€dit: Ich würde bei den mysteriösen verschwundenen Personen entweder auf irgendeine Verschwörung der Aliens tippen, dies ja seit kurzem in WoW gibt, oder aber schlicht darauf, daß BG-Hopping eben möglich ist und durchaus oft praktiziert wird. Wenn ich eh nur n bischen Ehre abgreifen will und grad in ner AV-Schlange hänge, so der hopper, dann geh ich mal in ein Arathi, mit glück komm ich in eins, das grad verloren wird, dann krieg ich ne schnelle marke vorm av - und wenn nicht steh ich halt hinten und wart auf die Warsongschlange und ein neues Glück bzw darauf, daß das AV endlich aufgeht.

Warum hat sich Blizzard eigentlich nicht dieses System von WAR abgeschaut für WotLK? Ist doch bekannt, daß das gehoppe mindestens ebenso sehr die Balance auf dem BG zerfrisst wie die afk-leecher.


----------



## Twibble (29. September 2008)

Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich zu doof für dieses Leben bin. Mir ist nie in den Sinn gekommen, dass man das überhaupt machen könnte. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass ich spiele um Spaß zu haben und online Spiele nicht als 'eSports' ansehe. Level 40 ist ja nicht alles.


----------



## Eceleus (29. September 2008)

Szenariogruppe verlassen ist schon in manchen Situationen fair, z.B. wenn Du als Heiler auch mal ne Runde nuken willst. Dann geht die Gruppe nicht davon aus, dass sie einen Heiler hat, der in Wirklichkeit gar nicht zur Verfügung steht. Allerdings muss man sich im klaren sein, dass wenn zu viele Leute irgendwelche Spielereien machen, das Szenario meistens zu ungunsten der entsprechenden Fraktion kippt.

Ansonsten kann es durchaus clever sein, mehrere kleine Gruppen zu bilden, z.B. wenn 2 * 3 Leute in jeweils verschiedenen Teamspeaks sind.


----------



## Aixem (29. September 2008)

*Folgende Möglichkeit.

- Für Leute die das Schlachtfeld verlassen ohne zu Ende zu spielen gibt es einen 15 Minuten Szenario Debuff wo man nicht joinen kann.

- Kickvote für Spieler wo 60-120 Sekunden keine Eingabe erfolgt bzw. es können Kickvotes gestartet werden, falls jemand gekickt wird kann ein weiterer Spieler das laufende Szenario betretten mit einem XP Bonus um die eigenen Truppen zu verstärken oder warten auf das nächste Szenario mit einem kleinen negativen XP Abzug.

- Es sollte Szenario freie Zeiten geben, k.A 3 Tage unter der Woche von 20-22 Uhr kein Szenario 1 Tag am Wochenede kein Szenario da bringt mal wieder mehr Leute in die RvR Gebiete bzw. in die PVE Quests.*


----------



## Shintuargar (29. September 2008)

@Sethek

Bei Einzelfällen würde ich dir zustimmen, aber ich hab das ja nun öfters beobachten können, dass die Leute just nach den Meldungen verschwunden sind. Zumindest gibt es Sanktionen, wenn jemand zu oft gemeldet wird. Aber ich will dir da mal nicht widersprechen, mich hat es nur gewundert und hab mich gefragt, ob es da eine Änderung gibt die ich nicht mitbekommen habe.

Wieso Blizzard das BG-Hopping nicht unterbindet, verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich würde es so machen, dass man sich zwar überall anmelden kann, die anderen Warteschlangen aber sofort verlassen werden, sobald man ein BG betritt.

Ansonsten, wie will man ein System von einem Spiel abschauen, welches noch nicht auf dem Markt war? Wobei es in dem Zusammenhang sicher mal interessant wäre, wie und ob es die Konkurrenz irgendwie schafft, in die Betatests zu kommen.


----------



## Pymonte (29. September 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> - Für Leute die das Schlachtfeld verlassen ohne zu Ende zu spielen gibt es einen 15 Minuten Szenario Debuff wo man nicht joinen kann.



sry, aber diesen WoW Scheiß will ich nicht in WAR. Vor allem, da es einem die Möglichkeit nimmt 15min an den Szenarien teilzunehmen. Vorzeitiges gehen kann gute Gründe haben und sollte nicht bestraft werden. Lieber verlasse ich das Sc wenn Freunde kommen, als es durch mein AFK sein zu stören. Das ich dafür auch noch bestraft werden soll, sehe ich nicht ein. In WoW gehts ja, da is PvP eh nur so nen Gimmick, aber nicht in WAR wo PvP bzw RvR der Hauptfokus ist.

Der 2. Vorschlag ist allerings ganz gut. Ein KickVote wie bei manchen Shootern. Um unliebsame Leute fern zuhalten. Das darf dann allerdings nicht in Volksverhetzung ausarten. Denn sonst zersetzt das nur die Community.


----------



## Roy1971 (29. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> sry, aber diesen WoW Scheiß will ich nicht in WAR.



Ich glaub, dass es hier viele gibt, die nix von WoW in War haben wollen... besonders nicht die BG-Leecher. Fakt ist leider, dass es immer wieder solche Leute gibt, wobei ich nicht verstehe, was die davon haben. Ich kauf mir doch kein Spiel um es dann "nicht" zu spielen.

Aber vielleicht begreifen die "Leecher" es ja bald, das WAR ein PvP spiel ist und Sie mit "dumm rumstehen" nix gewinnen.


----------



## Ceonric (29. September 2008)

Ich hab mir so meine ersten 10 Stufen verdient. Hab WOW und WAR offen und stell mich bei beiden ins BG.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghaash (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nie gesehen, in der Regel steh ich bei Heil-Leistung und XP ganz weit oben, zumeist Bester. Ruf sowieso als Heiler.
> Solo lebt man nicht lange genug, um da einen Vorteil rauszuschlagen.


hättest du mal das englische quote von mir gelesen


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Ich hab mir so meine ersten 10 Stufen verdient. Hab WOW und WAR offen und stell mich bei beiden ins BG.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Verdienen" bedeutet seiner Wurzel nach aber eigentlich was ganz anderes.
Und mit dieser spärlichen Kost muß sich ein Troll auch begnügen, wenn er mir nichts anständigeres vorsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> hättest du mal das englische quote von mir gelesen


Nanu, wo kommst du denn her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> hättest du mal das englische quote von mir gelesen.



Beantworte lieber mal meinen Post oder meine Frage...


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich find's echt mal krass wie Ghaash hier von allen Seiten angeflamed wird, wobei er doch generell einfach nur Recht hat. Worüber Pymonte z.B. sich so aufregt an dem was er zitiert hat, versteh ich gar nicht, da hat Ghaash sich doch lediglich auf ne Aussage von jemand anderem bezogen?
> Ihr müsst auch mal den Gesamtzusammenhang sehen, der eine (Draco1985) bezeichnet die BGs als Just for Fun Lückenfüller, der andere bezeichnet sie als Endgamecontent (sTereoType) O_o


also das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären wo ich das so geschrieben habe.
und es sagt auch keiner das ghaash mit den leechern unrecht hat, nur ist das ja nichts ein einziger standpunkt. die sz's sollen ja auch designtechnisch ein totaler griff ins klo sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich setz 50€ das ghaash nicht ein T2 szanrio und aufwärts selbst von innen gesehen hat. (das t1 gönn ich dir mal denn schließlich gabs genug betakeys) und von daher noch nichtmal weiß wovon er redet. man könnte fast sagen du bist der etmundi des WAR-Forums (sorry etmundi aber anfangs warst du genauso bei AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## NikonTaerar (29. September 2008)

Och ich find es lustig. Wenn man die richtigen Positionen kennt stellst dich da einfach hinne und ratz fatz hast deine 12k Pro Szenario. Was ich bei Carroburg sogar auf Chaosseiten voll unterstüze. Den wir haben keine Heiler bei uns und wenn mal einer dabei ist, naja das wie ein 6er im Lotto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme mein Motto mal mit von WoW  LEECH the SYSTEM


----------



## Asses (29. September 2008)

also ich hab das auch shcon oft bemerkt .. aber was soll man dagegen machen ?! bis die irgendiwe nen patch dafür bekommen das dauert ... ich finds scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hat man kaum chancen zu gewinnem im bg .. aber naja .. ich spiele um spaß zu haben :-P


----------



## nalcarya (29. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> jaja und wir sollen dir die worte im mund verdrehen? *szenarios sind der endgame content in kurzform bei war* und somit nicht einfach grinden wie in wow wo das pvp total aus dem eigentlich konzept fällt.


? 
Oder sollte des "in kurzform" nur heißen, dass sie ne Kurzversion von Open-RvR-Schlachten (und die der eigentliche Endgamecontent) sind? *verwirrtsei* 

Und den Rest haben wir ja schon geklärt :>


----------



## Riku182 (29. September 2008)

NikonTaerar schrieb:


> Och ich find es lustig. Wenn man die richtigen Positionen kennt stellst dich da einfach hinne und ratz fatz hast deine 12k Pro Szenario. Was ich bei Carroburg sogar auf Chaosseiten voll unterstüze. Den wir haben keine Heiler bei uns und wenn mal einer dabei ist, naja das wie ein 6er im Lotto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhhh also das finde ich komisch ich spiele auf Carroburg und bei mir sind immer 3-4 heiler dabei IMMER (wenn net sogar mehr) hatte es bisher noch nie anders ich finde es auf dem Server auch sehr gut ausgeglichen von den Wins.

Naja B2T: Also ich wär auch für ein Kick Systeme hab mich schon gewundert als ich das Spiel das erste mal gespielt habe wollte ich jemanden AFK melden aber habs net gefunden... (ja schlagt mich habe vorher WoW gespielt)


----------



## sTereoType (29. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> ?
> Oder sollte des "in kurzform" nur heißen, dass sie ne Kurzversion von *Open-RvR-Schlachten (und die der eigentliche Endgamecontent)* sind? *verwirrtsei*
> 
> Und den Rest haben wir ja schon geklärt :>


so in etwa sollte es heißen ja


----------



## Crav3n (29. September 2008)

gibst auch mal nen tag ohne flame thread gegen WAR ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (29. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> (sorry etmundi aber anfangs warst du genauso bei AoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Namaste
Seh ich eh nicht so eng


----------



## Recc (29. September 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> gibst auch mal nen tag ohne flame thread gegen WAR ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



anscheind nicht =(

so ein tolles spiel aber alle sind nur am meckern


----------



## Gortek (29. September 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> anscheind nicht =(
> 
> so ein tolles spiel aber alle sind nur am meckern




Sieh es positiv, während die Nörgler in den Foren motzen können wir in Ruhe auf'm Server die Sau rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Recc (29. September 2008)

ne muss arbeiten =((


----------



## Gortek (29. September 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> ne muss arbeiten =((



Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl arbeiten eigentlich nicht Buffed-Foren lesen beinhaltet. Hach wie gut es doch ist ne eigene Firma zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Recc (29. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe ^^ da mein job großteils aus surfen besteht fällt ein wenig buffed nebenbei nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (29. September 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> hehe ^^ da mein job großteils aus surfen besteht fällt ein wenig buffed nebenbei nicht auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ah du bist Surflehrer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun muss ich aber wieder.

Cheers


----------



## Jalandir (30. September 2008)

NikonTaerar schrieb:


> Och ich find es lustig. Wenn man die richtigen Positionen kennt stellst dich da einfach hinne und ratz fatz hast deine 12k Pro Szenario. Was ich bei Carroburg sogar auf Chaosseiten voll unterstüze. Den wir haben keine Heiler bei uns und wenn mal einer dabei ist, naja das wie ein 6er im Lotto
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nie in nem BG.

Ein weiterer Grund nur mit ner Gildengruppe zu joinen, da hab ich wenigstens DDs die auch spielen.


----------



## MoeMT384 (30. September 2008)

Sadukar schrieb:


> Heute abend hatte ich ständig leute die sich fürs BG angemeldet haben und dann nicht spielen !
> Solche Typen belegen Plätze die auch spiel freudige benutzen könnten und werden dafür noch mit EXP und RP belohnt.
> Glücklicher weise gehen sie leer aus wenn die eigene seite keinen Fuss auf den Boden bekommt.
> 
> ...



Dann kommt zu WoW, dort gibts sowas nicht ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Dann kommt zu WoW, dort gibts sowas nicht ;-)
> 
> MfG
> Moe


Automatischer Kick von Leechern? Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> versteh ich immer garnicht. im ladebildschirm wird jedes sz erklärt, aber das liest wohl keiner-.- mir persönlich gefällt die steintrollkreuzung am besten aber das öffnet sich leider nicht so oft wie tempel.
> btw: auch im tempel muss man nicht einfach nur drauf loskloppen. denn ohne artefakt rast bei einem gleich guten gegner selbiger zu schnell mit den punkten davon.(irgendwie bin ich auch immer der einzige der das artefakt holen will.)



Wundert mich alles ehrlich gesagt nicht. In einem dermaßen PvP geprägten Spiel wollen die Leute einfach nur andere Leute umhauen, nicht Flaggen tragen, Artefakte suchen, oder ähnlich langweiligen shit machen.


----------



## Twibble (30. September 2008)

Momentan geht's bei uns abwärts... manchmal klappt es noch, aber gestern waren fast nur Vollbrezeln unterwegs, die sich in der Trollkreuzung einen Scheiss um den Befrieder gekümmert haben. Ist ja schön dass sie kloppen wollen, aber RP oder XP kriegen sie so nicht. Waren immer die gleichen drei, die versucht haben was zu reissen, aber 3 gegen 8 (während 3 von ihnen 8 von uns unten am Berg dauerhaft ablenken...) klappt nicht soooo gut. Nach dem vierten Mal hatte ich gut Lust den eigenen Leuten die Kauleiste zu polieren. Wenn wenigstens mal wer den Chat lesen würde, aber mehr als 'MUSS KLOPPÄÄÄÄN, MUSS KLOPPÄÄÄÄN' scheint in den Superbrains nicht stattzufinden.

Hab dann zu allem Überfluß jetzt auch endlich ein oder zweimal Leecher gesehen :/ Ich fürchte die guten Gruppen von vor ein paar Tagen sind schon im T3 und ich steck noch 6 Stufen im T2 mit den Vollhonks fest... HALP!


----------

